# Two young Maltese in Charleston SC



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

In the Charleston SC paper yesterday & today was an ad for the following "For Adoption To Best Home, 4 yrs, M Maltese, 3 yrs F Maltese, 2 yrs M Yorkie. Loved pets needing home with lots of love an attention. All are spayed/neutered, UTD on shots, on HW meds and fleat control. Must have fenced yard and lots of time for pet. 843-971-3990." When I did a reverse phone lookup, nothing was listed. If I was retired and had a fenced yard, I would call about these babies now, unfortuntely I don't, but maybe one of y'all do.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I googled the phone # on your post and found this;

tammymacb
Greyhound Freak



Joined: 27 Jan 2005
Posts: 995
Location: Charleston, SC
Posted: Mon May 02, 2005 8:10 am Post subject: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

843-971-3990 (h) 
843-327-2674 ©
_________________
Tammy 
Charleston Area Adoption Coordinator 
with heartdogs, Hannah, Elkins and Willy 

Love me, love my dogs.

*http://crosstalk.greyhoundfreaks.com/*


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try that next time. There is a big greyhound rescue organization in Charleston, probably because we're so close to Jacksonville Fla where there's a track. I just hope someone can help these little dogs.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone called and if anyone on here might be adopting any of these Maltese?


----------

